# Long question... Cycling, dalmation mollies, and multiple filters



## Lejin2 (Jan 19, 2014)

Hello and I apologize as this is going to be an INVOLVED question. I am new as an adult to the aquarium hobby. About two weeks ago I purchased and moved 3 dalmation Molly and 6 cherry barbs to an uncycled 10 gallon tank. Their was a heater set at about 75 degrees-ish and a tetra 10i filter. The ph is usually a consistent 7.4. I test daily with the API kit (ammonia and nitrite). I usually ended up doing daily water changes of around 20% b/c ammonia was consistently .25-1 ppm, never yet any nitrites or nitrates. I use prime with every change. 

Early this week, I rationalized that my ammonia was always so high b/c I overstocked the 10 gallon (which I most likely did), so last night I moved everything to a 20 high gallon I had bought (planning to do a fish less cycle... Not so much any more). I thought there may have been some bacteria that grew in the 10 gallon (even tho it didn't complete the cycle), so I put the 10i filter, materials, and some gravel in along with the new tetra whisper 30i. There are also 3 anarchis (?) plants floating and a large piece of mospi wood (?). My substrate is just plain play sand. What more/different stuff should I do to help my fish?

Also, sexing of the mollies. I REALLY am not going to deal with fry, so I hope that if they have babies most ( or all) get eaten. I am not sure of my male to female ratio... I have 2 dalmation mollies that are smaller with tail fins that are longer and pointed on the tips. The other one has a rounded tail fin the looks like he has a penis ( or whatever it's called in fish talk), but I'm not sure if that's actually what it is? The cherry barbs are easier to identify bc my one male is bright red where the others are brown...

Thanks for all your help guys!!


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Welcome to the hobby and welcome to the site!

Sounds like you essentially have a grip on what needs to be done. Doing a fish in cycle does test a person’s patience, especially someone new to the hobby!  It is normal to take 6weeks or longer for a fish in cycle to complete. So hang in there!

They sells those bacteria’s in bottles at the store. Do they really work? Maybe/maybe not. Access to some already seeded filter media? Maybe a trusted LFS? Or local Aquarium group.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Lejin2 said:


> The ph is usually a consistent 7.4. I test daily with the API kit (ammonia and nitrite). I usually ended up doing daily water changes of around 20% b/c ammonia was consistently .25-1 ppm, never yet any nitrites or nitrates. I use prime with every change...I moved everything to a 20 high gallon...I put the 10i filter, materials, and some gravel in along with the new tetra whisper 30i.


Congrats on being diligent, well-informed, and all around awesome to your fish  Adding Prime neutralizes the ammonia, but it makes it harder to process by bacteria. I would continue with what you're doing and things will start taking care of themselves.



Lejin2 said:


> There are also 3 anarchis (?) plants floating and a large piece of mospi wood (?).


Anachris and Mopani 



Lejin2 said:


> My substrate is just plain play sand. What more/different stuff should I do to help my fish?


Did you wash the sand before you put it in? You might have a diatom outbreak if you didn't, just as a forewarning. I don't think you need to add anything else, TBH.



Lejin2 said:


> Also, sexing of the mollies.


Sorry, I'm of no help here.


----------



## pepe (Nov 11, 2013)

The anal fin on a male mollie will be straight,it's called a gonopodium. On the females the anal fin will just look normal


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Here's some more help with the mollies;
Sexing Livebearers
Like pepe said it is all about the anal fin.Males will be thin and pointed and females will be "normal" like the rest of their fins.
I don't think the prime will have any effect on you cycling as long as you only use it to dechlorinate new replacement water.It will convert ammonia to a safer form when used in larger doses then necessary for dechlorinating,but the ammonia will register on your test.
Your safe and most effective letting ammonia rise to 1ppm or close before doing a water change as to cycle you do need some ammonia.Genral consensus is 1 ppm ammonia and nitrite and then change 50% of your water.This way you may not have to change water everyday.Also feeding very sparingly while cycling is helpful.You'd be suprised how little fish can live on for weeks!


----------



## Lejin2 (Jan 19, 2014)

Gizmo said:


> Congrats on being diligent, well-informed, and all around awesome to your fish  Adding Prime neutralizes the ammonia, but it makes it harder to process by bacteria. I would continue with what you're doing and things will start taking care of themselves.
> 
> 
> Thank im trying not to be a butcher!!
> ...


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Prime does not interfere with your bacteria's ability to process ammonia. If that were the case it would be throwing people into mini-cycles nearly every time they added.


----------

